# Songraphers Wanted: Jobs in Australia / New Zealand



## GlobalHealthSource (Jun 9, 2009)

Our client is a progressive private radiology group and are expanding their service provision in the north island.

They are seeking sonographers to join them at various coastal and metropolitan New Zealand locations. Are you looking for a short and lucrative adventure or are you thinking about making a lifestyle change in the long term?

If you would like to combine travel and work in New Zealand and earn a very competitive salary as well as receive assistance with accommodation and travel costs, this might be the opportunity for you.

The work is challenging and will offer the chance to broaden your experience. Your commitment and hard work is recognised with a loyalty bonus for any employment period of six months and longer. The bonus payment can be up to $20,000. Shorter options are also available.

If you are eligible for registration in New Zealand, this could be an option for you. You do not need to be resident in Australia or New Zealand and age is not a barrier.

GHS can assist with appropriate work visas. We can recommend our client as an organization, having successfully placed sonographers and radiographers with them for may years.

They offer career development and ongoing training in return for efficiency and hard work. They recognise the value of hard work and are willing to pay for it.

 Check our our website for more information on us, or to register with us online.

Global Health Source
Global Health Source: Allied Health Jobs in Australia & New Zealand


----------

